# How much do I feed my GSD puppy



## DieselsMommy (Dec 10, 2018)

Hello everyone, I have a question that I don't know if it's been asked before but my German Shepherd dog puppy will be 7 months old on April 9th and he is 75 lb and I'm wondering if I'm feeding him too much or not enough, he gets the Blue Buffalo large breed puppy food 3 cups in the morning and 3 cups at dinner, is this too little or too much??? He still acts hungry afterwards and after we ate he searches the house frantically trying to find whatever it was we ate and acts like a vulture LOL please help


----------



## DieselsMommy (Dec 10, 2018)

And one more question.. now I'm seeing other people saying that Blue Buffalo isn't any good for them, he used to be on the Pro Plan large breed puppy food, which do you suggest that is better for him?


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

I don't know which LB BB formula you feed but 6 cups a today seems like a lot. How is your puppy's weight for him? Is he trim? You don't want him to get overweight or grow too quickly. He may get hungry more quickly if the food is heavy in carbs (rice, peas, sweet potatoes, etc.) since protein keeps them full longer. My last two pups were raised on Fromms Large Breed Puppy, which I prefer to Pro Plan and BB, and did very well on it.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

his weight alone won’t tell us if the food amount he’s eating is appropriate... you have to look at his height and body condition. that said, i agree with the above poster - 6 cups is a lot of food. more volume than i’m comfortable with, so id switch foods based on that alone. i’m currently feeding fromm now and my boys do well on it... but they’re adults.


----------



## Ameethageorge (Mar 20, 2019)

My 5month pup is 27kg and his total daily allowance as per the feed instructions-Mera dog (Beef) is ~700grm.. we break it up into 3 meals.. it’s topped up with half raw chicken breast at dinner and some treats during his training sessio .. I also feed him cucumber/steamed carrot as fillers ? to help his teething irritations.


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

Six cups sounds like a lot... but 75 lbs at 7 months he's a big guy...did the amount you feed come from the chart on the bag ?....most times if they're being over fed they have a loose stool and plenty of poop in general....what does your Vet say about that amount and how your dog looks overall ? ....as far as appetite goes has he been checked for parasites ?.....If he's simply just a big guy who likes to eat and he's not over weight---from someone who's had very picky/light eaters and some who never got enough....give me a healthy dog with a BIG appetite all day long.


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

My 7 year old adult dog weighs 75 lbs and he eats a little more than half that amount of food! (3-4 c/day)
Yes, he is not growing, but he does go on 2 hourlong walk/jogs per day, so he does burn some calories...
So 6 cups sounds like a LOT to me!

But I would go by how he looks, and his energy and well-being...if he's not plump and he looks and feels good, possibly his body does use up all that food?! ( Right now my thin 14 year old daughter eats amazing amounts of food..she is having a growth spurt.)

And yes, if his poop isn't good..there could be a health reason behind the enormous appetite...


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Whatever it says on the bag. I'm guessing he'll be a 90 lb dog since he's already 75 lbs. They should have a layer of fat covering their ribs but you should be able to easily feed their ribs and they should have a distinct tuck to their waist. Lucky you, he's food motivated, easy to train.


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

My Jupiter is 50 lbs or so at 5 months and gets 5ish cups of Nulo Freestyle a day, in three meals. He has a waist tuck and looks pretty lean. Moderate activity level.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

We cannot say how much food your dog needs. Neither of those foods are great and six cups is almost twice as much as my 95lb male ate. 
I would consult a vet about proper body condition and start researching better foods.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Many dogs "act hungry" because they're genetically programmed to eat as much food is available -- some will self regulate, but they're less common than dogs who will scarf as much as they can get. So don't listen to him.


It's incredibly important that you learn to evaluate body condition -- your vet can teach you, but there are charts easily available online. THAT is the right way to know if your dog is too lean or too fat (or just right). This may get you started:
https://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-feeding-tips/dog-ideal-weight/


----------

